# The Butterfly Effect (2004)



## Dave (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0289879/

A young man discovers a way to occupy his childhood body and attempts to put right everything that is wrong with his life. He only succeeds in making it worse as he tries and tries again to undo all the changes he has made. 

The title comes from the Ray Bradbury short story 'A Sound of Thunder', which is strangely also being released as a film this Summer. Talk of London buses always coming along in twos!

At first I thought these actually were the same film, but the plot to this is totally different. It has much more in common with David Gerrold's 'The Man Who Folded Himself'. So, it's not surprising that the reviewer at imdb compared it to 'Star Trek' as he penned some of their early exploits.

It sounds unecessarily violent though; paedophila, multiple cases of child abuse and animal cruelty (and that's just the first 15 minutes.). I think on balance that I'd much rather see 'The Man Who Folded Himself' brought to the screen. As the reviewers at imdb also point out, he could have improved his life much more successfully by investing in Microsoft, or by betting on horses (which David Gerrold actually had an answer for in his book.)

It's also compared a lot to 'Donnie Darko' if you read the imdb message board. I liked 'Donnie Darko'; I had to really think hard to explain it completely. This doesn't seem to have that same depth.


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 17, 2004)

*The Butterfly Effect*

I watched it the other day, not expecting much (I suppose that always helps) and I actually enjoyed it, fair enough I wanted some parts to go faster AND I HATE IT when animals get hurt, especially dogs. 

However a lot of critics here panned it and I don't understand why, I thought it was a very stylised and extremely disturbing film, not like the teenage popcorn fodder I was expecting.

Am I missing something? Anyone else enjoy it?


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

I saw it with a friend, but we ended up leaving in "the disabled in a wheelchair falling" scene. Hopefully no spoilers there.

I would like to find out the ending whether he ends up like his father or is there a fairy tale ending?

Does he get the girl ...please.

For a supposedly intelligent man, he did some really dumb things. You're a psychology student and you don't take the time to research and think about what happens when you change something in your life?
The wheelchair was especially stupid.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

I wanted to see the film because the summaries I read sounded interesting. (Un)Fortunately, I couldn't get it in my planning before it left the cinema.

I'm quite surprised to find such different opinions on the subject. I'd like to hear from more people what they thought. Is it worth burrowing the DVD (if there is one) or is it a film one should stay away from?

Just curious.


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

THanks Morningstar for the PM..


Anyway, I'll have to procure the film when I get the chance.


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

We saw that at the theater. I really enjoyed it. Morning Star, I agree with you on the part with the dog. 

The ending was good as well... not your typical Hollywood ending.


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

Yes, I liked the ending too, a pleasant surprise. You're most welcome Nemogbr. I think you should try get your hands on it Sirathiel.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

Hmmm I was going to avoid this one as I'm not a big Kutcher fan but maybe I'll rent it now that everyone has been giving it some good press


----------



## Hypes (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*

Last I saw of Kutcher, he couldn't act at all.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: The Butterfly Effect*



			
				Hypes said:
			
		

> Last I saw of Kutcher, he couldn't act at all.


Which is one of the many reasons why I was so surprised at the quality of this film. It was completely different to what I was expecting, a lot more dark, and I guess realistic to what I thought. But I found it to be very good, albeit disturbing at times (though i think that was part of its charm).
It's not one of those movies you come out of the cinema going "wow that was awesome", its more... a matter of processing.

As I said before, I thought it was really well done. It was an excellent take on the whole notion that the smallest action can have massive repercussions and how it takes sacrifice to really innitiate change. It covers so many states of being and complex issues and notions, your head's spinning when you get out. You manage to go through, anger, disgust, hope, grief, stupidity, shock, fright, jumping at sudden movements... 

I really liked it, though towards the begginning I found it pretty tough, but it was just so well crafted. Ashton Kutcher does really well in it, especially as I've never seen him in a serious role before too, it didnt even seem weird, he just fitted into the role really well. A completely different experience to what I thought, I can't help just going over bits and pieces in my mind again and again.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 17, 2005)

Just watched the butterfly effect tonight and i enjoyed it but i remember when it came out it got a lot of mixed reviews some of them saying it was stupid what does everyone else think?


----------



## Alia (Sep 18, 2005)

I watched this movie some time ago and I remember it was extremely violent and it disturbed me greatly. I understand some children have violent sides, but this was too violent for me. I liked the plot, but between the violence and the swearing it made it a horrible movie and I would *NOT* recommend it to any of my friends... This is *NOT* a movie for children!!!


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 18, 2005)

definatly not some scenes are very graphic and those of a gentle disposition could be upset


----------



## Oxman (Sep 18, 2005)

SPOILERS!!!!! IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN - DON'T READ ON!

I enjoyed the film, despite some fairly hefty plot holes...
The version I saw ended Happily-ish...with Ashton's character sorting it all out and seeing his childhood sweetheart in the street years later, "Passing glances"...But I have heard that there is a much more downbeat ending with the main character ending his own life, pretty much before it's begun?! I haven't seen this - is it a DVD extra or a different version?


----------



## weaveworld (Sep 18, 2005)

I watched the 'Butterfly Effect', it was really good but at times - confusing.  I won't give away the ending!  I'm still recovering from being about the ending of 'The Sixth Sense', ooh, life can be SO cruel!


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought it was okay. Kind of depressing really, but I like movies that make you think a bit and this one did. The ending(s) were interesting but I didn't care for either.


----------



## AmonRa (Oct 2, 2005)

<Spoilers>





			
				Oxman said:
			
		

> SPOILERS!!!!! IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN - DON'T READ ON!
> 
> I enjoyed the film, despite some fairly hefty plot holes...
> The version I saw ended Happily-ish...with Ashton's character sorting it all out and seeing his childhood sweetheart in the street years later, "Passing glances"...But I have heard that there is a much more downbeat ending with the main character ending his own life, pretty much before it's begun?! I haven't seen this - is it a DVD extra or a different version?


 
i've seen both endings, the one you described was deffinatly the best.  the one where he strangles him self with his own umbilical cord while still in the womb (which they show on sky movies) is just... lame. but otherwise a great movie 

i think the reason that it got bad reviews was because it had ashton kutcher as the lead role


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

I also watched it on TV, not really expecting much after the reviews it had, and also pleasantly surprised. I had no idea who Ashton Kutcher was, so that wasn't a problem for me. I thought it was very well thought out.

I saw only the "sweet" ending but I didn't like that she would recognise him. The "umbilical cord" ending sounds interesting - but wouldn't his father still be alive in both the endings and why doesn't that have further implications they didn't touch on?

I still think that if they want to make a time-travel film with multiple iterations and unintended consequences they should film the David Gerrold book "The Man Who Folded Himself." What interested me in this was that the ability was genetic - same as in the book "The Time Traveller's Wife". There were other similarities to that too. I wonder who stole from who? Also I just saw a list of science fiction movies which included "Primer". Primer also has a similar theme, but it is not a well made film.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I enjoyed it.  It's Donnie Darko but entertaining.

Ashton Kutcher was really weak, at least in a few scenes.  Later in the film he's an old guy in a wheelchair (I think that's right), anyway it was downright laughable.

But it's worth a rental

@@@ / @@@@@


----------



## fishi (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm at a loss of words to describe this movie...Too good..
Story Man... Whew... Wow!excellent acting plot, drama/suspense mind blowing...


----------



## Althain's Warden (Apr 30, 2009)

I really liked this movie, it made you think, was quite hard hitting at times. Yes ashton kutcher was weak at points but the female lead i found quite convincing (i confess her looks help, in all bar one incarnation if i remember correctly ) OVerall a damn good film and better than most of the tripe hollywood produces. 
My 2cents


----------



## museatlantis (Apr 16, 2010)

Its a great film but quite dark and disturbing


----------



## Blue Mythril (Apr 18, 2010)

I actually haven't been able to track down the version I originally saw at the movies (the slightly more upbeat one). All I can find is the depressing one with the extensive gypsy scenes... Was the first one only for the cinemas?


----------

